
Building Resilience with a Therapist - hitherejoe
https://joebirch.co/2019/04/12/building-resilience-with-a-therapist/
======
grawprog
This is great advice. I managed to figure these things out over the years and
they've really helped in so many situations that would have been, in my mind,
impossible for me to handle. It's nice to see this advice written out in such
a clear way.

~~~
hitherejoe
thank you :) I'm glad to hear that you managed to find ways to help you out!
I've been dealing with these small things for years but never quite worked out
how to handle them - it's amazing how much just chatting about it to someone
can help so much

